
PyCon Charlas - jordigh
https://us.pycon.org/2018/hatchery/charlas/
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum, so it's better to post in English in spite
the content is for Spanish speakers. I recommend to link to the English
version of the post
[https://us.pycon.org/2018/hatchery/charlas/#eningles](https://us.pycon.org/2018/hatchery/charlas/#eningles)
and try to use a title that is meaningful and as close to the original as
possible and use some part of the article, something like "PyCon Charlas -
Conference Talks in Spanish"

